# aula universitaria



## ffer9890

Buongiorno!

Come tradurreste l'espressione "aula universitaria"? Basta dire "salle universitaire" o è necessario aggiungere "de classe" ("salle de classe universitaire")?

Grazie in anticipo )


----------



## Paulfromitaly

ffer9890 said:


> Come tradurreste l'espressione "classe universitaria"


Ciao
Cosa significa?


----------



## ffer9890

@Paulfromitaly mi sono corretta cambiando "classe" con "aula", meno ambiguo.


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao,
In Belgio, si dice _auditoire__/__auditorium__ universitaire_.


----------



## DearPrudence

Bonsoir,

En France, on parle de "*amphithéâtre*", ou "*amphi*" en langue familière.


> 3. Salle de cours aménagée en gradins, d'abord tout autour de la table d'expériences (amphithéâtre de chirurgie), puis d'un seul côté ; vaste salle de cours ou de conférences à gradins. (Abréviation familière : amphi.)



https://www.larousse.fr/dictionnaires/francais/auditoire/6422


> 3. En Belgique et en Suisse, grande salle de cours ou de conférences ; *amphithéâtre*.


----------

